# Has anyone used the supplement NUPRO?



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody is on Wellness and doing fine with it. HOwever, it's really cold here and he has kind of dry skin. He's black, so every little skin flake shows. Not really dandruffy, but if you look real close, you will see a few little particles. (I'm kind of obsessed. Nobody else would probably notice.) ha.

I've heard really good things about adding Nupro as a supplement. It's got all kinds of vitamins and stuff in it that's supposed to be good for skin and coat. (Flaxseed, seaweed, bee pollen, lecithin, garlic, dried liver, enzymes) I wondered if anyone here used it?

http://www.nuprosupplements.com/

It's been around for a long time and I know my dog show friends and groomer friends have used it with great success. 

Opinions?

Brodysmom


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

I've never tried it but looks really good. I add fish oil to the girls food once a day, and that keeps their coat and skin from drying out.

Lori


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I tried a fish oil capsule! You might have been the one that told me about it.  He didn't like it. Picky, Picky boy. You'd think he would love it. On the Nupro website, it has a magazine article from "Good Dog" (a holistic type magazine with a good reputation) about a dog that was very picky and it REALLY REALLY liked the Nupro and would eat it's food after it was added to it. Brody is picky too. So maybe the Nupro would improve his appetite too. I think I might try it.

Brodysmom


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

havnt heard or tried nupro but use the fish oil for carrera, she loves it! possibly try adding it to something more tastey? wet food, chicken, carrots, etc. 
dumb question but you squeezed the oil out of the capsule and didnt give him the whole capsule right? doing this may help as well
for the nupro I would check to see how long it takes for it to take effect, I heard fish oil takes up to 12 weeks


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

oh i noticed on the website you can call for a taste sample-maybe get one of those first before buying the whole thing to make sure he likes it.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

carrera said:


> oh i noticed on the website you can call for a taste sample-maybe get one of those first before buying the whole thing to make sure he likes it.


Hey - thanks for finding that! I will do that and get a sample first. And yes, I did puncture the capsule and squeeze the fish oil out on his food.  He took a sniff and walked away and wouldn't eat the food at all!! 

I have recently started mixing canned with his Wellness and he's eating better. He is not a good eater. Hopefully that will improve with the Nupro??

Brodysmom


----------



## lakeshorechihuahuas (Sep 24, 2008)

When George had parvo the vet gave me Nupro to feed him became he wasn't eating. I would take my finger and put it on the roof of his mouth. It reminded me of anchovy paste. Seemed like good stuff, helped keep him alive till the sickness went away. Thank goodness mine are all good eaters so they don't need supplements.


----------



## nadias_mom (Dec 23, 2008)

never heard of this stuff. i would deff. get the sample first.


----------



## AstronomicalDawn (Jan 12, 2009)

Lola has dry skin as well and she gets the little whites flakes too. Only my husband and I have noticed it, so it's no big thing. She also scratches and bites herself alot too so I really think she has bad itchy dry skin. Maybe I should try that Nupro as well...?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I ordered some. I will try it for a couple weeks and let you know what I think! I should take some before and after close-up photos too. 

Brodysmom


----------



## SillySally (Jan 2, 2009)

Alot of times I find that dry skin on dogs is caused by bathing too often. Once a month is as often as I would recommend bathing your dogs and use a good quality dog shampoo that doesn't have alot of crap added to it such as http://www.meadowstonefarm.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=71&products_id=211. 

I give my ferret Nupro but if you over do it, it can cause upset tummy but it is an amazing product.


----------



## AstronomicalDawn (Jan 12, 2009)

I have only bathed Lola once since I got her almost 2 weeks ago and she has had the little flakes and itches since we got her. I had thought bathing would help, but it just came back the next day.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Now Ivy wouldn't eat the fish oil unless I added it to her grandma lucys food. any other food forget it!

Lori


----------



## nadias_mom (Dec 23, 2008)

let me know how it works brodysmom!!! if it helps with the itchy skin i will most likely get it for nadia


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

As with all supplements, you need to give it a good 3-4 weeks, so I will try it and then let you know! I hope it makes a difference! My daughter at KSU came home the other day and said, "EWWWWW.... why does Brody have dandruff!" Sheesh!!! Kind of embarassing!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> As with all supplements, you need to give it a good 3-4 weeks, so I will try it and then let you know! I hope it makes a difference! My daughter at KSU came home the other day and said, "EWWWWW.... why does Brody have dandruff!" Sheesh!!! Kind of embarassing!


Hi,

Just wondered if I missed a post as to how this is working for you or if you haven't posted on it yet. I looked at the website but it doesn't have any prices. Do you mind if I ask how much the 6 week supply was and what your thoughts on it are??? Just direct me to the right post if I missed it. Thank you so much.


----------



## magtru (Feb 18, 2009)

*I am not so sure about Nupro*

I have had Mirdle for almost a month and have been feeding her Nupro 2x day and she still has dry skin. We took her to the vet a few days ago because she itches too much and has some hair missing from the front of her face. So now she is on antibiotics and I spray a bath oil with mineral oil. So far so good. It may be a combo of the antibiotics and the oil but she is itching less and the skin looks good.
I love the ingredients in Nupro and will still continue to use it but I am not so sure that it softens the skin as it should based on the ingredients. We shall see.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody has been on Nupro for several months and I really like it. It was the only constant when I was changing his foods around, trying to find something he'd eat. I think it made a really nice difference in his coat. It's very shiny and glossy and he doesn't shed. He had pretty bad dandruff and it looked terrible! Little flakes in his coat! Now he doesn't have dandruff at all, so I think it worked for that. I think it's a nice supplement and it's not expensive. The small dog formula which is 2 tiny scoops a day is about $11 (plus shipping) and I'm still on the first container I bought and I've had him on it at least 2 months.

Here's a cheap place to get it...

http://www.jbpet.com/Nupro-Original-Small-Breed-Formula,7517.html

Brodysmom


----------



## 1chi4me (Jul 28, 2008)

Nupro is great stuff. Nuff said!


----------



## Georgia24 (Jan 18, 2009)

Is this the same as Nutro??


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

No. Nutro is a food. Nupro is a supplement, like Missing Link or Solid Gold's Seameal Powder. I know, It's kind of confusing!!!


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

we've been using the nupro for hmm about a month i'd say, we love it, it really improved chiccos coat! we still give them the fish oil once a day with it, as well as one scoop of the nupro a day.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

carrera said:


> we've been using the nupro for hmm about a month i'd say, we love it, it really improved chiccos coat! we still give them the fish oil once a day with it, as well as one scoop of the nupro a day.


Where do you get the fish oil? How much? Do you put it on each feeding? Do you still think you need the fish oil even with the nupro? Just curious and trying to learn all that I can.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

I have been using nupro for about a month now and I love it. Paco did not have dandruff but he was very itchy. His itching has stopped and his coat looks great he is a smooth coat and it seems much fuller since I have been using the Nupro. It is worth a try.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

*Nupro Questions! Does anyone have the answers?*

Okay, I am totally intrigued with Nupro after reading this thread!
I went to the website and it sounds like something that I would like to try. 
Maybe someone can answer a few questions I have though.

Does is only come in a powder form? 
How does it stick to dry food if it does only come in a powder form? I free feed, so sprinkling it on their dog food won't work for me. They share a food bowl so some will get more then others.

Which one should I get? On the website they have Nupro Vitamins and Nupro Supplements.

I give them each one 3V gelcap for cats & small dogs every other day. Will this be to much "stuff" to give them?

Is Nupro a Pro-Biotic? 

How is it working for you all so far?


Any information you can give me will be greatly appreciated!!!!!


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Brody's mom thank you so much again for introducing this to us. i ordered it when Chico's skin got dray and flaky. And like you I didn't notice any flak because it didn't show tell the vet put a black light on him. lol 
I've been using the fish Oil tell it comes.  And as i said in the pet section I ordered also for my cat. it came last night. And today I cave it to her and she loved it. Lilly thought it was a treat.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Brodysmom - What is in Wellness? Which one are you feeding and why did you choose it? thanks!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody has been on Nupro since the end of January, so 4 months and he is doing great on it. I attribute his shiny, shiny coat to the Nupro. I got him at 11 weeks and while he was healthy, his coat seemed kind of dull to me and he had some dandruff. I tried a lot of different premium foods and wasn't seeing the improvement I wanted, so then went to Nupro. A lot of my dog show friends use it. It can really give you an edge in the ring when your dog looks really shiny next to everyone else's. ha. 

I researched the ingredients as I thought about Missing Link also as a supplement but decided that Nupro was what I wanted. I started out giving two scoops a day with meals. The scoops are tiny, like a teaspoon. Then gradually went to just one scoop a day as maintenance. 

I thought it might help his picky eating, as lots of people say their dogs LOVE it and will eat like crazy. It didn't help with that though for him. But he does eat it willingly.

I get the powder and put a scoop on a teaspoon of canned food in the morning, mix well with a few drops of water and then add in his 1/4 cup of Orijen. He eats that. At supper, I just started using the Natures Variety raw medallions and he is eating it good now! I'll let you know how that goes over time. 

I give our cats the Nupro Nuggets in their food and they love it too. I think it's just a fantastic product.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> Okay, I am totally intrigued with Nupro after reading this thread!
> I went to the website and it sounds like something that I would like to try.
> Maybe someone can answer a few questions I have though.
> 
> ...


Mom of 4 .... Yes, its a powder. If you want to try it, you'd have to either mix with water and make a paste or gravy and see if your guys would eat it like that, or do what I do and mix in a teaspoon of canned. They would think it's a treat. Each one would get a teaspoon of canned mixed with the Nupro. You would need to use it twice a day for the first 3-4 weeks until you start to see results with skin/coat, and then you can go to a maintenance dose which is just once a day.

Get the small dog Nupro powder supplement. Lots of people sell it on ebay or you can order it at jbpet.com or amazon.

No, I think you can give the gelcaps with the Nupro. They shouldn't interfere with each other at all. 

Not sure if it's classified as a probiotic or not, but I would guess it is since it has the healthy bacteria in it? And promotes that? 

Give it a try. I think you'll be pleased. Especially when their coats are like a mirror and you can practically see yourself in it. 

Brodysmom


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Here's another couple threads about Nupro...

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=39207&highlight=nupro

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=37047&highlight=nupro


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Here's another couple threads about Nupro...
> 
> http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=39207&highlight=nupro
> 
> http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=37047&highlight=nupro


Thanks Tracy! I appreciate the info. 
I will check out the links that you posted.
I think they will have no problem if I can make it into a gravy. They are not picky at all. They eat anything!

I'm going to order some. Do you know what the difference is between the Nupro Vitamins & Nupro Supplements? 

Thanks!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> Thanks Tracy! I appreciate the info.
> I will check out the links that you posted.
> I think they will have no problem if I can make it into a gravy. They are not picky at all. They eat anything!
> 
> ...


HI Mom of 4! I have only used the Nupro supplement powder. I don't know anything about the vitamins. I thought they were the same thing? The only Nupro I know of for dogs is the powder. Have you seen Nupro vitamins somewhere? 

Brodysmom


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Tracy, since this thread is back up, mine are doing great on the Nupro. Thank you so much for recommending it. You know I use whatever you use without doing any research. I started off being your stalker on this forum and I still am!!! LOL. 

Lisa,

I put the tbsp on their food and add hot water and it makes a gravy and mine lap it up. Their coats are awesome and I feel good about giving it to them. I think yours will love it. Mine aren't picky either.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

I've been using the Nupro gold (powder) for about a month now on my chi and she's doing really well on it. It does contain beneficial bacteria for digestion but I wouldn't consider it a probiotic. I mix it in with her dinner which is a mix of kibble and wet and she loves it. I give her less than the recommended amount (b/c hubby complains about how much it costs) and I have noticed a decrease in her dandruff. I thought her dandruff had completely gone away but upon looking at her more closely I noticed she does have just a tiny bit still lingering that you have to look really closely to notice. I'm very happy with it and apparently hubby is too since tonight he suggested I start giving her the recommended daily amount that the container says.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm glad you guys like it! I think it does such a nice job on their skin/coat. No dandruff allowed at this house! ha! 

This is the one I buy... the small dog formula. It's only $11 for the 1 pound container. 

http://www.jbpet.com/Nupro-Original-Small-Breed-Formula,7517.html

I was giving one scoop in the morning and one in the evening, mixed with food for the first month. Then when I was seeing really good results, I cut back to just one scoop in the morning. A scoop is about a teaspoon, they are teeny tiny scoops. 

I think it's a very economical way to supplement commercial diets and the results are good. 

Brodysmom


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

*Thanks everyone!!*



Brodysmom said:


> HI Mom of 4! I have only used the Nupro supplement powder. I don't know anything about the vitamins. I thought they were the same thing? The only Nupro I know of for dogs is the powder. Have you seen Nupro vitamins somewhere?
> Brodysmom


I seen it on the Nupro website. You could click on Nupro Vitamins or click on Nupro Supplements. Yeah, that's why I was confused. I thought it was the same thing too! Maybe I misunderstood what I was reading. That's totally possible. Lol! I think I bookmarked the website so I will check it out again. I've only seen the powder form too.
It sounds wonderful! Do you think I could mix it with water and they will just lick it up without adding food to it?
I wonder ? I'm going to get some at the jbpet website.
Thanks so much Tracy!!! Brody's coat has made me a believer!!!
Is there an expiration date?

Found the link
http://www.nuprosupplements.com/





rcj1095 said:


> Lisa,
> 
> I put the tbsp on their food and add hot water and it makes a gravy and mine lap it up. Their coats are awesome and I feel good about giving it to them. I think yours will love it. Mine aren't picky either.


Lol! So are yours little vacuum cleaners too? Mine will rarely turn their heads away from food. 
I am definitely going to buy some. Coco Cooper and Chloe all have beautiful shiny coats! Lily does too, but I think she was all shiny and gorgeous from the very first picture I saw of her.  


Huskyluv's Faith has a beautiful blue coat, so I hope Nupro will work it's magic like that with Lila!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> I seen it on the Nupro website. You could click on Nupro Vitamins or click on Nupro Supplements. Yeah, that's why I was confused. I thought it was the same thing too! Maybe I misunderstood what I was reading. That's totally possible. Lol! I think I bookmarked the website so I will check it out again. I've only seen the powder form too.
> It sounds wonderful! Do you think I could mix it with water and they will just lick it up without adding food to it?
> I wonder ? I'm going to get some at the jbpet website.
> Thanks so much Tracy!!! Brody's coat has made me a believer!!!
> ...


Could Lila be any more fabulous??? Brody's coat blows my mind. It truly is like looking in a mirror. Lily does have a pretty coat but not shiny like that. I've never given it to mine without food but ya never know. I sprinkle it on the dry food also and mix it in a cup so as to coat it all and that's what I throw in the little girls free food bowl. I can't even get the damn cat out of there anymore. He is always intruding on their playpen now for their food. It's pretty funny actually. Keep us posted girl!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

I will definitely let you all know how it works out for me.

Robin, I never realized that Cooper is still a puppy!! I was thinking he was an older dog. Boy, you do have your hands full! Lol! Could I see more pics of Cooper? I just love his eyes, their so gentle and calming. He makes me melt!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Okay, I just purchased two 1 lb. tubs of the Nupro from a seller on Ebay. I should get it in a day or two since they are located about 25 minutes from my house. I can't wait!! 

I got this one. I hope it's the right one!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> Okay, I just purchased two 1 lb. tubs of the Nupro from a seller on Ebay. I should get it in a day or two since they are located about 25 minutes from my house. I can't wait!!
> 
> I got this one. I hope it's the right one!!


You got the exact right one. I will post more Coop pics just for you. Are you free feeding or are you gonna do separate meals with the nupro?


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks I need a Cooper fix! 

I free feed right now, and would like to continue to do so. I am hoping that if I mix it with water they will just lick it up out of a bowl. If not I will make it a gravy and add it to something. Maybe some canned food. I really don't want to do the canned food though. I will figure something out. Any suggestions would be great!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Lisa, I totally free feed with the nupro. I take the amount of food and the recommended amount of nupro and I mix it in a ziploc bag so that the kibble is coated. Mine love it. I will do separate bowls for Coop and Coco and I add the water and they really love it. You can do it either way. Let us know what you do.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

I will Robin. Thank you for your help!


----------

